# 2016 Predictions (non-financial)



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll kick it off:
1. D. Trump will continue to make headlines.
2. Despite our naive, misguided & best intentions, Mother Nature will still decide how, when & where the climate changes.
3. "Sustainable" will continue to be the most over-used word in the English language.
4. More people will continue to make granmattical & speling mistake's.
5. They'll come up with a newer smartphone version, and people will flock to buy it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ #4 ... are you sure that needs prediction? lol ... :wink:


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

The sun will rise 366 times;
mostly in the east.


(click for more big)

http://poleshift.ning.com/forum/topics/6-days-of-sunrise-west-how?commentId=3863141:Comment:162879


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

There will be heated fights on CMF, people will be pissed off, some will leave, while others will join. 

People will make some great investments, others will lose their shirts. Some will lose their shirts and either deny it, or blame someone else for it. They may even suggest governments should legislate against people being allowed to lose money, which the government may agree with so that they can then raise taxes.

Okay, maybe the legislation part of that was a stretch...but the rest was probably true.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

I saw the most beautiful sunrise in my life this morning:









So I hope *zylon* is right and we'll see it again this time next year :biggrin:


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*thumbs up for sunrise!*

╱╱┏╮
╱╱┃┃
▉━╯┗━╮
▉┈┈┈┈┃
▉╮┈┈┈┃
╱╰━━━╯


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Trudeau thinks of more dumb and costly ideas to fight climate change.

Waste more money and create more debt in the country and it is ok because of percent to GDP or so we tell ourselves.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The deficit in 2015 will be more than forecast.
The deficits for coming years will be much greater than $10B
The Fed will increase again
Hillary Clinton will win
The Canada East Pipeline will move towards approval
Free trade will remain a political football


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

I predict by the end of 2016; once we Canadian’s realize the majority of the Liberal party policies are failing to stimulate the Canadian Economy, an Ekos Research poll will show Trudeau with a disapproval rating of 57 percent up 30 percent from the one taken mid December 2015.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

1. A conspiracy will be revealed.
2. An older technology will make a come-back.
3. (and this relates to 1 & 2) The world will realize their huge mistake and bring back 8-tracks.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PMMGvmnCSE


----------

